

Canonical seeks $32M to make Ubuntu Edge smartphone - Garbage
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/383179/canonical-seeks-32m-to-make-ubuntu-edge-smartphone

======
fosk
I share Canonical's vision of having one device for everything: imagine
sitting at your desk, taking the phone out of your pocket and plugging it to
an external display, and start working. Then, when finished, just unplug the
display and put the phone back into your pocket.

Because the computational power of phones can only increase, this vision
perfectly fits with our times.

~~~
kryptiskt
> taking the phone out of your pocket and plugging it to an external display,
> and start working.

Plugging in is kind of obsolete these days. Many phones and TVs support
wireless display, and it's not a gimmick, it takes a whole lot of friction out
of using big screens. Ideally, I'd want an amply sized wireless charging pad,
a Bluetooth keyboard/touchpad combo and WiDi. And no cables in sight.

~~~
voltagex_
Unfortunately the implementation leaves something to be desired. My WiDi box
is one of the better ones, a Netgear PVR3000 and it's still a laggy, low
quality RTSP over Wifi trick (that seems to be all WiDi is).

------
rlpb
Previous thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6084099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6084099)

~~~
Rhapso
If they are going to pull their 32 million, then I think we are in for some
reposts and re-hitting the front page.

------
nakedrobot2
What if your phone rings while you're rendering some image or compiling
something?

It all seems aweseome until I remember that the damn thing is _supposed_ to be
a _telephone_ too :)

~~~
bryanlarsen
Skype works well on a computer while compiling. A phone would fare even better
because it has a DSP that does most of the work.

If you don't have a headset connected, just disconnect the phone from the
monitor and put it to your ear. It shouldn't affect your compilation.

